# Pressure cooker/smoker????



## hawki (Dec 19, 2009)

The owner of the local watering hole I frequent bought the restaurant next door to his establishment. I tried to convince him to make it into a rib/pulled pork type place but was unsuccessful. Instead he is making it a general everyday eating place. While looking at used restaurent equipment he is seriously considering buying something I've never heard of before. A pressure cooker/smoker that supposedly will smoke 12 racks of ribs in a little over an hour.
I think the brand name of this thing is Big Boss or something like that. I have not seen it and only know what he has told me about the thing. I cannot figure how you can make good ribs in an hour in a pressure cooker AND smoke them at the same time.
Has anyone here ever heard of this device and if so what kind of ribs does it produce?
I personally think he is throwing $1000 away if he buys this thing.


----------



## hog warden (Dec 19, 2009)

Not exactly like that. Commercial sausage is cooked in a steam cabinet after smoking. Probably something similar to what you are talking about. A local locker plant tells me they "smoke" their bacons and hams using a sprayed on smoke.....essentially a liquid smoke fog. Then there is liquid smoke for flavoring.

Guys who make this stuff by the ton do it different than we do.


----------



## hawki (Dec 19, 2009)

OK I expect it is a smaller version...I think he is expecting to get ribs that will taste just like the ones I've made for him. I cannot see how liquid smoked quick will taste better than low and slow real smoke.
PS I like the... (self trained by an idiot......in a lot of things) .


----------



## pignit (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't know anything about them but here is a website. Looks like they have been around awhile.
http://www.smokaroma.com/bbq_boss.asp


----------



## hog warden (Dec 19, 2009)

Another way to think of it is along the lines of "broasted chicken":

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broasting

I think of that as frying chicken in a pressure cooker. A lot of folks living on boats use pressure cookers to speed things along. They use less fuel and it cooks faster. Probably the same general principle is involved with this rib smoker. And I doubt it will be as good as what you do. Smother it in a sauce and the heathens may not care.


----------

